# Pictures of cars with FWD wire wheels - Post them!



## 93Continental

I am looking for pics of cars with fwd wire wheels on them. I am wanting to get wire wheels on my car and it is fwd. I had reverse offset wheels on it, they poked, and i liked how it looked but i got pulled over for it and i cant keep them like that being in a smaller town.

So, Anyone got pics of any fwd wire wheels on cars?


----------



## 93Continental

Nobody has some fwd wire wheels mounted on a car? I want to see how some 13's or 14's look. I saw a fwd caddy with like 17's but i think thats too big.


----------



## Envious Touch

> _Originally posted by 93Continental_@Nov 15 2009, 09:16 PM~15675167
> *I am looking for pics of cars with fwd wire wheels on them. I am wanting to get wire wheels on my car and it is fwd. I had reverse offset wheels on it, they poked,  and i liked how it looked but i got pulled over for it and i cant keep them like that being in a smaller town.
> 
> So, Anyone got pics of any fwd wire wheels on cars?
> *


Here's a 95 Accord that we did with 13X5.5 Standards...

When your ready hit me up... our 13's & 14's all chrome are $325/set  
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=493372&hl=


----------



## Kandy Drippa

id get standards over FWD wires


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

What kind of car do you have?




> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Nov 26 2009, 10:25 AM~15788422
> *id get standards over FWD wires
> *


x2, even if they stick out a little.


----------



## LOWASME

Yo my Scion XB is front wheel drive :biggrin: 

Ejoy the pics :cheesy:


----------



## 93Continental

Damn, how many different sets of rims have you have you had on that thing? 

Did you have any problems mounting the wheels on that car, like with the brakes/calipers or anything?


----------



## foey

standards









fwd bolt-on 









some tru spoke ones


----------



## wheelspecialists

> _Originally posted by 93Continental_@Dec 4 2009, 10:40 AM~15870097
> *Damn, how many different sets of rims have you have you had on that thing?
> 
> Did you have any problems mounting the wheels on that car, like with the brakes/calipers or anything?
> *




x2 I was thinking the same thing (reminds me of my tahoe :biggrin

That scion is raw man I never thought a scion would look good on wires but yours looks good :0 , I like the little indiana jones guy in the last pic too :cheesy:.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Here's my girls car with standards. They don't stick out at all. Just going to depend on what car you have.


----------



## LOWASME

> _Originally posted by 93Continental_@Dec 4 2009, 10:40 AM~15870097
> *Damn, how many different sets of rims have you have you had on that thing?
> 
> Did you have any problems mounting the wheels on that car, like with the brakes/calipers or anything?
> *



YES I cut the brake calipers the frist I got it,so I put my 17x8s Gold wire's on it :cheesy: 

Umm,I think about 7 sets wheels by now :biggrin: 

Rigth now I'm just setting on 14 stock off a honda.I'm about to move out to AZ. After I get out there,I'm gotta redo my scion agin  
Here some more pics of them 20s that I had on it be4


----------



## LOWASME

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Dec 4 2009, 11:55 PM~15877767
> *x2 I was thinking the same thing (reminds me of my tahoe  :biggrin
> 
> That scion is raw man I never thought a scion would look good on wires but yours looks good  :0 , I like the little indiana jones guy in the last pic too  :cheesy:.
> *


Thanks Wheelspecialista,I had to get that little indiana jones guy for my gold spokes:biggrin:


----------



## RegalLimited82




----------



## CoupeDTS




----------



## CoupeDTS




----------



## LOWASME

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Dec 5 2009, 08:30 PM~15884114
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Fuck yea,20'' white walls :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jesso903

my old daily had fwd 13" spokes...


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by jesso903_@Dec 6 2009, 08:09 AM~15886875
> *my old daily had fwd 13" spokes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


look like standards to me


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82+Dec 5 2009, 09:30 PM~15884114-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: bitch is clean
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-CoupeDTS_@Dec 5 2009, 11:09 PM~15885005
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice but needs some mustard n mayo


----------



## wheelspecialists

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Dec 6 2009, 01:00 AM~15886101
> *Fuck yea,20'' white walls  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



No Doubt, Who makes 20" White walls, Custom?


----------



## LOWASME

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Dec 6 2009, 01:07 PM~15888881
> *No Doubt, Who makes 20" White walls, Custom?
> *


I know that gay ass vouge dose


----------



## 96KADDIDEVIL

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Dec 5 2009, 07:30 PM~15884114
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That is FCUKEN SICK :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Dec 6 2009, 02:07 PM~15888881
> *No Doubt, Who makes 20" White walls, Custom?
> *


http://whitewalltires.com/TireChart.asp?De...elted%20Radials


----------



## pako

nice.. i had a 85 buick century with reverse wire wheels... those motherfuckers stucked out.. in the future, im sure we'll see allot more of these as. rwd cars get harder to find
nice topic
:thumbsup:


----------



## RegalLimited82

Bought the tires and had the custom whitewall put on for $100


----------



## foey

just for the hell of it ... have you seen any bolt ons painted? 










I may be picking some chrome ones up soon and I'm curious how they would look.


----------



## Kandy Drippa

i put straws on the spokes of my 13" 60 spokes :biggrin:


----------



## wheelspecialists

> _Originally posted by foey_@Dec 7 2009, 08:03 AM~15897206
> *just for the hell of it ... have you seen any bolt ons painted?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may be picking some chrome ones up soon and I'm curious how they would look.
> *



I have quite a few sets of Brand new old stock 80 spoke bolt ons, 13-15 standard and Reverse i will sell them cheap!! What size and B.P. you looking for?


----------



## Kandy Drippa

:cheesy: how cheap?? i like me some bolt ons :yes: and gold combos??


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Dec 7 2009, 10:18 AM~15897818
> *I have quite a few sets of Brand new old stock 80 spoke bolt ons, 13-15 standard and Reverse i will sell them cheap!! What size and B.P. you looking for?
> 
> *


13x7 in 5x4.75 if you got them, need all chrome though. Also could you post your hub cap stock? I know there are few styles, but would like to see what you got. thanks.


----------



## foey

> _Originally posted by foey_@Dec 7 2009, 01:19 PM~15899708
> *13x7 in 5x4.75 if you got them, need all chrome though. Also could you post your hub cap stock? I know there are few styles, but would like to see what you got. thanks.
> *


reverse, sorry about that.


----------



## LOWASME

Yo Kandy Drippa,we talked b4. I freaking love your HB!!

Heres a pic of my old one,yea I know,sorry I didn't have the 155/80/13s on it like I wanted to have


----------



## Kandy Drippa

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Dec 7 2009, 03:58 PM~15901404
> *Yo Kandy Drippa,we talked b4. I freaking your HB!!
> 
> Heres a pic of my old one,yea I know,sorry I didn't have the 155/80/13s on it like I wanted to have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


   reminds me of mine


----------



## Big Jaycaddie

my 94 Deville


----------



## wheelspecialists

> _Originally posted by Kandy Drippa_@Dec 7 2009, 09:24 AM~15897868
> *:cheesy:  how cheap?? i like me some bolt ons  :yes:  and gold combos??
> *



As Cheap as 100 a set without pan and spinner or 180 with!

Let me know what bp and offset and size your looking for!

Thanks


----------



## wheelspecialists

> _Originally posted by foey_@Dec 7 2009, 12:24 PM~15899764
> *reverse, sorry about that.
> *



I got you boss! 13x7 Reverse 5x4.5/4.75/5 80 spoke chrome Luxor/L.A. Bolt on Wire wheels $100 plus shipping for a set of four wheels, If you need pan and spinner aka caps add $80 .

So $180 Plus shipping for everything.

Whats your zip cause i only have one set of those.  
Thanks
Jared


----------



## wheelspecialists

> _Originally posted by wheelspecialists_@Dec 9 2009, 05:15 PM~15928813
> *I got you boss!  13x7 Reverse 5x4.5/4.75/5 80 spoke chrome Luxor/L.A. Bolt on Wire wheels $100 plus shipping for a set of four wheels, If you need pan and spinner aka caps add $80 .
> 
> So $180 Plus shipping for everything.
> 
> Whats your zip cause i only have one set of those.
> Thanks
> Jared
> *



Oh and Foey here is a pic, of the spinner/pan i currently have (you can take off the plastic chips and put a different one on if you like)


----------



## Kandy Drippa




----------



## bodydropt720

Do you have any all chrome 13X7 reverse direct bolts for a 86 Mercury Cougar?


----------



## 93Continental

I wonder how some 15" fwd wires would look on my 93 continental. Like i said before i would throw the 13's back on, but they stick out and i got a few tickets for that already so cant do that. just want to put something on this car. I found 15" fwd for 100 bucks. They need tires tho, and i alerady have adapters and caps. I wonder how shitty it would look ha. Gotta be bettter than stock rims..


anyone got more pics of fwd wires on cars??


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

almost 2 years later?lol


----------



## 93Continental

JOE(CAPRICE)68 said:


> almost 2 years later?lol


Yes haha. I still have the 93 continental i wanted to put rims on. I just havent driven it for about a year or much at all. And im considering driving this car again and just want to put some rims on it.


----------



## ars!n

Big Jaycaddie said:


> my 94 Deville


Damn that looks nice! I have got that same car and color. How much were the rims? Changed my mind on puttin wires on now


----------



## BabiSilent

I got some on my monte carlo


----------



## Afterlife

Kandy Drippa said:


> i put straws on the spokes of my 13" 60 spokes :biggrin:


NICE SHOE..


----------



## Elbubu801




----------



## el peyotero

IM trying to get some wire wheels for my ride show in this pic. Id much rather get standards than the FWD lip laced but im not sure if they will work on this car or cause issues with rubbing, etc? u guys know what kind of wires would work on this? id like to keep the vogued which would mean id have to get 16" wires but id be open to getting something smaller and just buying new white walls







[/IMG]


----------



## KAKALAK

:dunno:


----------



## chuey626

what size are those?


----------



## chuey626

foey said:


> standards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fwd bolt-on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some tru spoke ones



What size are those rims on that Cadi with the white top?


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]

1996 Buick lesabre


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## soy_chingon13

2000 Monte Carlo

































































Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## chuey626

soy_chingon13 said:


> 2000 Monte Carlo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk





What size are those rims and tires?


----------



## chuey626

Envious Touch said:


> _Originally posted by 93Continental_@Nov 15 2009, 09:16 PM~15675167
> *I am looking for pics of cars with fwd wire wheels on them. I am wanting to get wire wheels on my car and it is fwd. I had reverse offset wheels on it, they poked,Â* and i liked how it looked but i got pulled over for it and i cant keep them like that being in a smaller town.
> 
> So, Anyone got pics of any fwd wire wheels on cars?
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a 95 Accord that we did with 13X5.5 Standards...
> 
> When your ready hit me up... our 13's & 14's all chrome are $325/set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=493372&hl=
Click to expand...

What does a set up like this cost with tires and accessories?


----------



## soy_chingon13

chuey626 said:


> What size are those rims and tires?


They're OG Wire Wheels 14x7 standard offset with a Hankook 175-70-14

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Deimos666

Switched to the 72 spoke cross lace Standards... uffin: No FWD here, but might as well be to most. :rofl:


----------



## soy_chingon13

Deimos666 said:


> Switched to the 72 spoke cross lace Standards... uffin: No FWD here, but might as well be to most. :rofl:
> View attachment 1995561
> 
> 
> View attachment 1995553


Haha well I just bought some standard offset 100 spoke 15s for a 96 Fleetwood and I know I'm gonna get some sh*t for them. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Deimos666

soy_chingon13 said:


> Haha well I just bought some standard offset 100 spoke 15s for a 96 Fleetwood and I know I'm gonna get some sh*t for them.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Yeah, no doubt, but slap them on anyway :thumbsup: The Monte Carlo you posted looks good, so I'm sure the Fleetwood will be alright.

I have some 100 spoke 15x7 reverse Dayton's I need to strip, paint, and reseal, wanted to try them on the Town Car, but haven't gotten around to them yet since I have these 72's and a set of 100 spoke Standards.

Post some pics of the Fleetwood when you get it done (just put your bulletproof vest on in case shit starts flying). :biggrin:


----------



## mrholland

The fleet looks good!

What up Soy


----------



## soy_chingon13

mrholland said:


> The fleet looks good!
> 
> What up Soy


Hey thanks man! I see we wander around the same forums haha


----------



## soy_chingon13

Deimos666 said:


> Yeah, no doubt, but slap them on anyway  The Monte Carlo you posted looks good, so I'm sure the Fleetwood will be alright.
> 
> I have some 100 spoke 15x7 reverse Dayton's I need to strip, paint, and reseal, wanted to try them on the Town Car, but haven't gotten around to them yet since I have these 72's and a set of 100 spoke Standards.
> 
> Post some pics of the Fleetwood when you get it done (just put your bulletproof vest on in case shit starts flying).


Yeah that Monte Carlo got a lot of attention while I had it. Definitely was pretty unique. Got the Fleetwood done, and lowered it while I put those 15s on.


----------



## soy_chingon13

1990 Sedan DeVille with standard offset 13s


----------

